# Bigginer/ Looking For Advice



## butters

so far I've been really successful with hitch hiking, but i'm starting to think that its time to get a set of wheels of my own. I'm looking at heading out next spring so i think that this is a good time to start getting things together.


----------



## flashinglights

Be more specific... Tell us your budget and where you think you'll be going (city, forest, arctic, etc). What kind of vehicle are you looking for? Car, truck, van, RV?

I'll recommend toyota, subaru and old chevy vans. In general, how a vehicle has been treated and maintained is usually more important than its mileage. Don't buy cars at night, your chances of getting ripped off go up exponentially.


----------



## butters

i was thinking of getting a Van. I thought about getting an RV but it seemed like it would be a pain in the ass to find a good parking spot.

I'm planning a trip across Canada. I'll head out to the East Coast and visit some friends. i'll check out some cities and sites along the way. although i'll be working up north this winter i probably won't be going up to the arctic on this trip. that far north, there aren't many roads that are open all year round.

I was just checking out prices on line and i'm sure that i can come up with the money for a good used vehicle.


----------



## wartomods

grab a bicycle, vans are tiresome, especially people who want to ride in it and do nothing.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix

wartomods said:


> grab a bicycle, vans are tiresome, especially people who want to ride in it and do nothing.


No shit.

Get an SUV or a Chevy Astro. If they don't wanna do shit, get the fuck out.


----------



## flashinglights

Yeah, for vans Chevy Astros are good too, full-size Dodges, and Toyota made a great van that came in 4wd and/or diesel in the 80s. Avoid Ford Aerostars and Chrysler minivans, they are scrap. Look for fuel injection, not carburetor, if you're going to be up north in the winter. Easier to start. You should be able to find a ugly good running van like this for 5-600 USD.


----------



## deanmoriarty

butters said:


> so far I've been really successful with hitch hiking, but i'm starting to think that its time to get a set of wheels of my own. I'm looking at heading out next spring so i think that this is a good time to start getting things together.


old chevy vans are best... big enough for two people and dog,cheap parts,last forever.....lived in one for couple years now thru all lower 48 states...


----------



## butters

flashinglights said:


> Yeah, for vans Chevy Astros are good too, full-size Dodges, and Toyota made a great van that came in 4wd and/or diesel in the 80s. Avoid Ford Aerostars and Chrysler minivans, they are scrap. Look for fuel injection, not carburetor, if you're going to be up north in the winter. Easier to start. You should be able to find a ugly good running van like this for 5-600 USD.



i looked on kajiji and i can probably find something for that price around alberta too. the vehicles around here are built for the harsh winters. i was working up near Fort Mac last winter and there was a solid month strait were the high temprature never raised over -30c.

That Toyota van sounds interesting i'll have to look into it do you know what they were called?


----------



## deanmoriarty

butters said:


> i looked on kajiji and i can probably find something for that price around alberta too. the vehicles around here are built for the harsh winters. i was working up near Fort Mac last winter and there was a solid month strait were the high temprature never raised over -30c.
> 
> That Toyota van sounds interesting i'll have to look into it do you know what they were called?


way cheaper.try 750-2000


----------



## LeftCoast

Depending on what work you do, if you work, you want something with a decent block, and maybe a tow package. I really like the Chevy Van30, and the straight sixers in the E150s. I made the mistake of getting a FordE150 with the 3 speed auto, when I should have gotten the 4 speed auto with OD. Also, remember, you can always get a far better alternator to charge up extra batteries. I have parked my vehicle for extended periods of time and would trek out far and wide, then come back to my house on wheels and loved it. Just a great fallback. Also easy to work out of. My tactic this time (my 4th vehicle conversion), is to be able to be discrete. I tend to lurk industrial areas, so having something ugly as fuck on the outside, and having a pimp my ride type deal on the inside is what I am going for. I wonder if the 22RE is in the toyota vans.. those blocks can take beatings.


----------



## LeftCoast

Well i guess this thread is dead. Sad to see another potential vandweller vanish :/


----------



## Deleted member 2626

yeah chevy vans are the way to go. thats what i have and i bought it used last august and the only problem ive had is the one bulb for the turn signals went out. Leftcoast i also will park and then hitch or trek out. it is really nice to come back to a warm and secure van man.


----------



## Earth

There's two paths one could go, and I can speak on experience:
Vehicle #1: 1984 Ford E-350 Diesel Conversion Van, White - with ladder racks.
Loud as hell (6.9 ltr Internartional that's non turbo charged, 4.88 dana rear), draws way too much attention (since every van the cops are looking for always seems to be white, with ladder racks), expensive to keep running, parts can be hard to find.
Vehicle #2: 1986 Ford Crown Vic LTD Country Squire station wagon, Maroon with brown paneling, with 5.0 SVO HO motor.
Now this ride is quiet, pretty fuel efficient, do-able for sleeping in (fold down the rear seat and there's enough room for a coffin) and attracts no attention whatsoever - except by those who want to offer me 2x what I paid for it. Parts are also very easy to find, and are for the most part quite inexpensive. 
That's the route I'd go, especially if looking to do some serious driving since this thing rides like a limo.
Hope the cat who started this thread comes back....


----------



## Eager

Consider getting a small class C RV or a larger class B. They've got all the basic amenities you'd find in a house; with just as much mobility as any small van.


----------



## flashinglights

Ford station wagon would be sweet too.

Did OP ever get a vehicle?

The toyota vans actually had no model name back then - just "van". Not sure if they had 22re but I know there were both diesel and 4wd versions out there. They are kind of like a japanese vanagon.


----------



## steelcitybrew

awww yeah just bought an e2500 extended cargo gettin it this week, doin my own conversion. Im gunna be pickin some of your brains in the next few weeks. 

Gunna be my girlfriend, dog, and possibly(hopefully not) a cat

Like obviously im gunna need insulation, any ideas for that. Worth it for spray insulation?

Deep cell set up, prolly go two 12 v in parallel? any cheapie converters i should look for?

Worth it to replace alternator to charge, if im driving 20 kilometers to and from work every day?

Cooling, what do i need to keep the van cool? been looking at these expensive ass fans, fan-tastic vent fan? I believe they mount on the roof? Worth it? Gotta be able to run off deep cells.

lighting, prolly led somehow

Any other tips are appreciated

Ill keep posted

-Ryan


----------



## Charlie

I had very good luck with a Subaru gl wagon. 4cylinder, FWD, 5speed. That car hauled ass, sipped gas, was roomy and comfortable as can be. That and I could comfortably fit 5 and their baggage.

I'll tell you what thou, hitchhiking is way more relaxed.


----------



## Wild Ty Laserbeam

Everybody on this forum rips on the Aerostar, but mine has almost 230k on it never gives me ANY trouble other than basic maintenance. Also, it get 23 mpg.


----------



## Charlie

Wild Ty Laserbeam said:


> Everybody on this forum rips on the Aerostar, but mine has almost 230k on it never gives me ANY trouble other than basic maintenance. Also, it get 23 mpg.


 
Everybody on this forum? Nuh uhh!

"Marklar on this forum rips on the Aerostar, but mine has almost 230k on it never gives me ANY trouble other than basic maintenance. Also, it get 23 mpg."

^^ This would be acceptable ^^

Besides, people rip on all fords because a lot of them break down a LOT. I've had three four fords and that is why I like Subaru. Don't tell me I don't properly maintain them either, some cars just don't want to go and are determined to stay put, and they usually say ford on them.


----------



## ev wood

LeftCoast said:


> Depending on what work you do, if you work, you want something with a decent block, and maybe a tow package. I really like the Chevy Van30, and the straight sixers in the E150s. I made the mistake of getting a FordE150 with the 3 speed auto, when I should have gotten the 4 speed auto with OD. Also, remember, you can always get a far better alternator to charge up extra batteries. I have parked my vehicle for extended periods of time and would trek out far and wide, then come back to my house on wheels and loved it. Just a great fallback. Also easy to work out of. My tactic this time (my 4th vehicle conversion), is to be able to be discrete. I tend to lurk industrial areas, so having something ugly as fuck on the outside, and having a pimp my ride type deal on the inside is what I am going for. I wonder if the 22RE is in the toyota vans.. those blocks can take beatings.


 

What kind of places do you park in for extended periods? Once I get to pnw I want to do the same so I'll be a little freer to tramp around without bothering with parking / gas / etc.


----------



## Charlie

LeftCoast said:


> I wonder if the 22RE is in the toyota vans.. those blocks can take beatings.



Toyota vans do not have the 22re, but they do make a diesel if you can find it. Their old trucks, celicas, and campers have 20r 22r or 22re. Those motors just don't quit.


----------

